# Being put in the "pipeline"



## SJ09 (May 6, 2022)

My ETL, who I've only really known and worked under for about five and half months now, usually checks in with me everyday as he's in charge of plano workload for me. Towards the end of his daily check in with me he mentions that my name has been brought up a couple of times for a TL promotion and that our SD wants to add me to the "pipeline". He also offered me an opportunity to do some TL training. Didn't give him a definitive answer on the spot and told him I'd think about. Just not sure if being in the "pipeline" is a good or a bad thing. Any thoughts.......


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 6, 2022)

……run!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 6, 2022)

A carrot is dangling…


----------



## NKG (May 6, 2022)

Eeehhh if you aren't interested then say it now. IF YOU ARE- don't leap before you look


----------



## MrT (May 7, 2022)

Is it something you are considering then go for it.  It may still be a long time before you get promoted or it can happen quickly.  They love using the terms to get hard workers to work even harder to pick up the slack of the rest of the team without truly having any intention of promoting a tm anytime soon.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 7, 2022)

Ask your ETL for a training schedule and timing as to when you will be a TL.

Look at it this way

If you were working at Walmart and Target wanted to hire you as TM WITH NO TIMETABLE to make you a TL would do it?


----------



## Yetive (May 7, 2022)

It's hard to get a timeline for a TL position, because there has to be one available. You should get a timeline for when you can expect to go through leader interviews and be signed off. 

That said, there seems to be a lot of movement right now.


----------



## Saedastarcaller (May 16, 2022)

If you were going to stick around anyway then it won’t hurt. If you want to be a lead at a different company it won’t hurt to get the training, if it ever happens.

My store strung me along, let me interview for a different Target and then wouldn’t let me go. Then kept telling me I was still being considered but chose an outside hire for my store. So yeah I’m pretty sure they never had any intention of promoting me. But I took all the experience of stuff I was doing without being paid and translated it into a great interview with a different company!


----------



## Captain Orca (May 16, 2022)

More money now.  Immediately effective.  In writing.  Documented.  If no, screw them, they'll use you.  Jobs for young kids are plentiful.  Take your energy and talents elsewhere.


----------



## BackupTL (May 16, 2022)

Everyone is always super negative with the whole "pipeline" thing, but my take is if you plan on working there for a while you might as well learn new things. You might get the promotion out of it too.

A lot of TMs think the store can just promote someone immediately. The spot has to be open. There's a maximum TL headcount for each store and there's very few circumstances that allow the store to go over that. Just coding someone as a TL would bring up a lot of issues with district.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 16, 2022)

BackupTL said:


> Everyone is always super negative with the whole "pipeline" thing, but my take is if you plan on working there for a while you might as well learn new things. You might get the promotion out of it too.
> 
> A lot of TMs think the store can just promote someone immediately. The spot has to be open. There's a maximum TL headcount for each store and there's very few circumstances that allow the store to go over that. Just coding someone as a TL would bring up a lot of issues with district.


If I am learning things that make me more useful to Target I should get more pay.

Therefore if I am in the "pipeline" that in itself should warrant more pay.

Target is just trying to be cheap and dangle a carrot.

In numerous other threads I mentioned you get never hire someone from outside Target without any timetable as to when they become a TL.


----------



## MrT (May 16, 2022)

Telling anyone that they need to get it in writing and a pay raise is just not good advice though.  It will literally never happen.  If your serious about moving up in target it is the only way internally.  Its a pretty shitty practice and i will always recommend looking elsewhere for jobs while also doing this pipeline bs if your serious.


----------

